# How often to rack a Mead



## brottman (Sep 14, 2014)

I racked this Mead just 2 weeks ago. 

This was the 3rd racking after having pitched yeast about a month ago. I remember hearing that you should rack when lees get about 1/4 inch thick. Should I be racking this Mead again after only 2 weeks? So far it's gotten KMeta, but no Sorbate. I don't plan on adding Sorbate or fining agents, as I plan to let this clear naturally over the year I'll be aging it (according to what I've read on Meads). Last I checked, SG was just below 1.0


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 14, 2014)

After racking from the primary I tend to rack every two or three months - sediment or no sediment. I know that some folk say that sur lie (allowing the wine to age on the sediment) does not work if you use certain yeasts as they tend to break down (autolyse) fairly quickly and produce off flavors but I don't think a month or two is the time frame they are referring to. Racking again after two weeks would seem to be unnecessary. Certainly, the first racking has far more to do with ensuring that your mead or wine is sealed from contact with the air. Others may disagree but I don't see that the sediment you have is any cause for anxiety. For the record, what yeast are you using and is this a simple mead (no fruit or spices or the like)?


----------



## brottman (Sep 14, 2014)

BenardSmith, thanks for the reply! I used 1118 Yeast, and this is a straight Mead, no fruit or spices. I wanted my first attempt to be pure ☺


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 14, 2014)

1118 is one of the workhorse yeasts. I don't think it will cause any problems with autolysis but it is a powerful yeast and some folk say that it has a tendency to blow off subtle flavors and aromatics...


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 23, 2014)

given the yeast and how it is ATM, I'd say just go with Bernards suggestion and leave it for another 2 months, then maybe rack......


----------



## K5MOW (Sep 27, 2014)

I think you are racking way too often. I rack my mead primary no earlier than one month. Maybe even two months. Then wait another two or three months and rack again. Maybe even longer depending on the east you are using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 6, 2014)

I rack most of my meads for the first time at least 30 days after the start but no more than 45. Then I rack them around two months. the third racking at about 3months and then leave them alone until they clear, unless other indicators tell me I should rack a batch again.


----------



## brottman (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you mean you leave it in a bucket for 30 days?


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 7, 2014)

brottman said:


> Do you mean you leave it in a bucket for 30 days?



I do not start my mead in a primary Bucket. but rather in the carboy. I leave ample headspace in the carboy to account for any foaming over. by placing a few quarts in a separate container. and setting aside prior the pitching the yeast. In a few days once the main aerobic fermentation slows I add it to minimize head space and attach the airlock. I use a slow fermentation process at cooler temperatures. in most cases the fermentation is still on in 30 days. I rack when the SG reaches 1.020 to 1.015 which is usually around 30 days. this removes a lot of the lees, while continuing a slow fermentation. By the next racking the mead is usually dry, and has not been exposed to excessive lees to create off flavors. 

Now Others may disagree, but that is how I have always made mead and I don't fix it if it ain't broken.. Melomels, pyments, cysers are a different story.


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess you are going to get to hear everyone's opinion today... I would rack after primary and let it go for a few weeks before racking. Afterwords, I would rack a lot less frequently unless the stuff was just dropping out like crazy.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 7, 2014)

Tenbears, I generally agree if something ain't broke there is no need to fix it but IMO racking when the SG is still around 1.015 can mean that you are removing a large amount of the active colony of yeast. If you are already working in low temperatures and if the fermentation is already "slow" (your word) I do think that there is a danger of a stalled fermentation. What is the advantage of racking so early?


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 13, 2014)

It is how I was shown how to make mead on my first batch back in 1968, long before the internet and the convenient access to the abundant information available from the multitudes of experts on it. At that time we stopped many meads before dryness and the early racking allowed the yeast a bit of time to clean up before it was stopped. When I began to ferment to dryness and then back Sweeten I simply continued using the same method I had always used. I have never had a batch "stall" So there has never been a need to fix the time tested technique.


----------

